# Manila overnight



## Skatduder (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a night flight into Manila and transfer out the next morning.

Does anyone know of a reasonable hotel close to the airport with transpotation to and from the hotel ?


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I'd also check www.tripadvisor.com on this one. There should be many to choose from at at all price points and with reviews.

Jim Ricks


----------

